# punching bag



## manchu (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi. I am thinking about buying a punching bag to practice at home. I would like to get a stand, since I can not really hang a bag from the ceiling in my place. How much should the bag weigh? I am a woman, 5'5 and medium built. I have been practicing since this January. Any recommendations? Would Everlast be good enough?
Thanks!


----------



## humanafterall (Jul 15, 2009)

I always say you should make the bag weigh about the same you do, or slightly more. You don't want a bag that flies around every time you kick it. Make sure you get a big bag too, many people make the mistake of buying a punching bag which is fine for boxing, but since one of the primary Muay Thai weapons is a low leg kick, you want to be able to practice that too.

I've no idea which brands are good and which aren't, but if a bag is made from genuine leather, (apologies to all you veggie MTers), it shouldn't break or tear too easily.


----------



## xoek (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah, and remeber a canvas bag may seem like a bargain, but they're cheaper for a reason. the texture of the canvas acts as abrassive as sandpaper, it eats through your equipment like it too. canvas will chew up your bag gloves, hand wraps, knuckles, pretty much anything that comes in contact with it. it's like acid, or hot lava.


----------



## DonnieBravo (Mar 28, 2017)

I am a newbie here. Since your post is from 2009, this information might not be helpful but I would still like to be part of this conversation as I want to contribute.

There are many options for you to train at home. Mostly, I'd suggest a free standing punching bag for home gyms. Like, I myself have an apartment and space is an issue. I went for a blue stand alone punching bag. The outer surface is vinyl whereas it is stuffed with high-quality dense foam. The high-quality synthetic leather punching bags almost feel as smooth as the genuine leather punching bags. I have yet to explore their leather section but the gym nearby has experienced their hanging punching bags and they love it. It is a pleasure training hard on my blue free standing heavy bag. It is almost my height, standing 6 feet tall. And the base is solid, filled with sand. You can also fill it with water. 

Note: I have placed the free standing boxing bag on a carpeted section of my flooring because the floor is shiny and slippery. If I hit the bag hard, it might just move a little from its default position but not anymore!

*I like how he trains hard on the conventional hanging heavy bag*






*And this is the video showing the bag that I bought*






TurnerMAX


----------



## EMT (Jun 6, 2017)

Standing bags are usually more expensive than hanging bags. They have also a bit different purpose than hanging bags

How to buy a proper punching bag


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 6, 2017)

EMT said:


> Standing bags are usually more expensive than hanging bags. They have also a bit different purpose than hanging bags
> 
> How to buy a proper punching bag



Freestanding bags are more expensive until you add in the cost of a bag stand and weights.  I wanted an Outslayer MT bag, stand, and 3 45 lbs plates.  The total was more than the $365 I paid for the Century BOB XL.

I'd rather pay more for the MT bag setup, but it wouldn't work in my house.  Hanging bags are better, but if you can't fit one in your house, the right freestanding bag will work.


----------

